# Language Annoyances



## MrBurns (15 May 2012)

Who else is sick of people saying "absolutely"

Another one "it's unacceptable" after anything from swearing to child molestation, don't people have the ability any more to express outrage and disgust aaprt from just saying "it's unacceptable" ?


----------



## Ruby (15 May 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Who else is sick of people saying "absolutely"
> 
> Another one "it's unacceptable" after anything from swearing to child molestation, don't people have the ability any more to express outrage and disgust aaprt from just saying "it's unacceptable" ?




I agree - anything overused becomes annoying, but at least your two examples are correct English.

My favourite annoyance at the moment is "I was like wow!"    What on *earth *is that supposed to mean?


----------



## MrBurns (15 May 2012)

Finishing every sentence with "Ã¿eah"


----------



## McLovin (15 May 2012)

Finishing a sentence with rising intonation, like you're asking a question. It seems to be more prevalent in Melbourne than anywhere else. I can't stand it!


----------



## Miss Hale (15 May 2012)

'One fowl swoop' instead of 'one fell swoop'.

(I predict this will be a thread that knows no bounds  ).


----------



## burglar (15 May 2012)

"let me count the ways"


----------



## MrBurns (15 May 2012)

Miss Hale said:


> (I predict this will be a thread that knows no bounds  ).




Absolutely


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 May 2012)

Thanks Burnsie, oh great sage,

The word.

" Conversation " has been taken over by the political class.

" We need to have a conversation about this"
" They need to be included in the conversation"

I heard it thrice in Sussex St. and the Menzies Institute while earning a quid, just this last week.

Could we include it in this conversation, mate.

gg


----------



## Julia (15 May 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Finishing every sentence with "Ã¿eah"




And starting every sentence with "yeah, no".  Utterly without meaning.

Teenagers who feel obliged to insert the word "like" into every few words of their conversation.

"I done that".

"I should have went there".

"Mischeevious" instead of "mischievous" with the accent on the first syllable.

Gillard's favourite:  'a' pronounced "ay" instead of the short 'a'.  This drives me nuts every time she speaks.

I'm sure I'll think of more.


----------



## MrBurns (15 May 2012)

When Simon Crean says he will enjoy being part of the "debate" I could sell the TV to avoid ever having to endure it again.


----------



## DB008 (15 May 2012)

Since the movie, 'The Inbetweeners' everyone has been saying, 'amazing'. Over it.


----------



## MrBurns (15 May 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Could we include it in this conversation, mate.
> gg




Indeed


----------



## DB008 (15 May 2012)

Julia said:


> Gillard's favourite:  'a' pronounced "ay" instead of the short 'a'.  This drives me nuts every time she speaks.




THIS 

Gillard was on TV today, she thinks everyone is a 5 year old and talks to the public like this. I can't stand her.


----------



## Julia (15 May 2012)

DB008 said:


> Since the movie, 'The Inbetweeners' everyone has been saying, 'amazing'. Over it.



 Agree.  Plus "awesome"   and   "surreal".
And one which appears regularly on this very forum:   "I could of"......
Please:   it's "I could HAVE"


----------



## bellenuit (15 May 2012)

McLovin said:


> Finishing a sentence with rising intonation, like you're asking a question. It seems to be more prevalent in Melbourne than anywhere else. I can't stand it!




That's seems to be a habit of many Australians.


----------



## MrBurns (15 May 2012)

Language has changed....a lot.... my primary school English teacher would have a stroke if she knew what was going on now.


----------



## Tyler Durden (15 May 2012)

The way I speak annoys myself.

I am guilty of:
- "yeah no"
- "like, you know what I mean?"
- "really?" (as if anyone ever replies with "no, I was just joking")


----------



## wayneL (15 May 2012)

The way NZers pronounce 'women' like it is the singular 'woman'. I never noticed it before about 3 weeks ago but it's doing my head in now.


----------



## wayneL (15 May 2012)

Julia said:


> Agree.  Plus "awesome"   and   "surreal".
> And one which appears regularly on this very forum:   "I could of"......
> Please:   it's "I could HAVE"




Everything in NZ is awesome, right down to my order for a large flat white and a piece of carrot cake. 

...and I am putting together a death squad to track down people who write 'could of', 'would of' etc.


----------



## Joe Blow (15 May 2012)

Okay, I have to get this off my chest.

I can't stand it when people pronounce "vulnerable" as "vunnerable".


----------



## CanOz (16 May 2012)

How much longer can we _kick the can down the road_...:disgust:

Moving forward......

I am quite partial to _"risk on and risk off" _:casanova:at the moment though...

CanOz


----------



## Ijustnewit (16 May 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Who else is sick of people saying "absolutely"
> 
> Another one "it's unacceptable" after anything from swearing to child molestation, don't people have the ability any more to express outrage and disgust aaprt from just saying "it's unacceptable" ?




I have been to work training days for sales and customer service and the trainers keep using that term "absolutely". They want the staff to go back to their customers and use "absolutely" when a customer requests or asks questions about a given product.
By the end of the day I'm ready to kill someone ! It's a crock of poo , American Sales Pitch rubbish? " Yes , Absolutely!!"


----------



## MrBurns (16 May 2012)

DB008 said:


> Since the movie, 'The Inbetweeners' everyone has been saying, 'amazing'. Over it.




*Amazing* has completely lost it's meaning, same as *Hero*, overused and damaged.


----------



## MrBurns (16 May 2012)

Has anyone mentioned "Oh my God ?"


----------



## Julia (16 May 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Has anyone mentioned "Oh my God ?"




I understand your frustration with the overuse of this phrase, but what would you suggest in its place?
This is often the reason such expressions remain.


----------



## MrBurns (16 May 2012)

Julia said:


> I understand your frustration with the overuse of this phrase, but what would you suggest in its place?
> This is often the reason such expressions remain.




Oh my goodness would be better, I for some reason feel uncomfortable with the word God being used so casually, must have had a strict unbringing ???


----------



## burglar (16 May 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Oh my goodness would be better, I for some reason feel uncomfortable with the word God being used so casually, must have had a strict unbringing ???




Did you mean "upbringign"


----------



## MrBurns (16 May 2012)

burglar said:


> Did you mean "upbringign"




No I meant upbringing


----------



## tigerboi (16 May 2012)

*Re: Language Annoyances...fully sic bro cuz*

the use of NOT!!

i like to see her....not!

the nanny saying "unaseptable"...please unacceptable

after match interview...they turned up (ready ) to play

patchwork economy,showcasing,working families,CLIMATE CHANGE no 1 hate.


----------



## MrBurns (17 May 2012)

Anyone watching morning TV might know - 

Mel on Ch7, horrible bitchy inflections in her voice, she appears bright sometimes then lapses into this inane condescending voice, irritating.

Karl Stephabloodynovic on Ch9, smart ar** inflection in his voice that tries to be cool but isn't, same with his mini me sidekick Ben Fordham, and as for Richard (Dickie) Wilkins and his flaming gay mate in Hollywood, a perfect storm of BS rumors delivered in the most irritating fashion.


----------



## Junior (17 May 2012)

Louis CK provides his analysis of modern day language:


----------



## explod (17 May 2012)

Julia said:


> I understand your frustration with the overuse of this phrase, but what would you suggest in its place?
> This is often the reason such expressions remain.




Strewth


----------



## CanOz (17 May 2012)

explod said:


> Strewth





Thanks Explod, one of my favorites. Could never recall how it was spelled!

CanOz


----------



## Miss Hale (17 May 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Another one "it's unacceptable" after anything from swearing to child molestation, don't people have the ability any more to express outrage and disgust aaprt from just saying "it's unacceptable" ?




Well if it's not "unacceptable" it's "unAustralian"


----------



## Eager (17 May 2012)

At The End Of The Day.

That phrase is nothing more than an obstruction to open and robust communication because it is a term used to shut down an argument.

One of our Educated Idiot managers at work uses it often. I once suggested to him that he is always asleep (at the wheel) due to his (suggested) eternal night.


----------



## BradK (17 May 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Who else is sick of people saying "absolutely"
> 
> Another one "it's unacceptable" after anything from swearing to child molestation, don't people have the ability any more to express outrage and disgust aaprt from just saying "it's unacceptable" ?




Absolutely! With you there... its unacceptable.


----------



## BradK (17 May 2012)

I lived in England for a while... 

Two things... 

1. Finishing each phrase with 'innit' - as in isn't it? 
2. Greeting with 'you alright?'


----------



## BradK (17 May 2012)

Reading a 'z' where there should be an 's' in otherwise intelligent publications. 

As in 'Maximizing' should be 'maximising' in Australian English


----------



## Julia (17 May 2012)

BradK said:


> I lived in England for a while...
> 
> Two things...
> 
> ...



The last one reminds me of some food service staff, e.g. supermarket deli when you're waiting to be served.
A kid says "You right there?"  Well, no, actually.  I'm waiting for some service.
Why not simply "How can I help you?"

Another one:  "No way, shape or form".  Two redundant words.


----------



## Joules MM1 (17 May 2012)

this one gets my goat;

"i'd rather be shorter then tall" 

what ?

you'd rather be short than tall ?

ok, who stole my goat......c'mon fess uppidity......sum clueless munter wot stole me goat......i'd rather have me goat then have it stolen........like, wow, like so yeah, innitt:silly:


----------



## Joules MM1 (17 May 2012)

azza a matta o' fact, as it goes, ya know, keep ya norf n souf shut, ya mince pies open when the trubble n strife is up the apple n pears, like, innit

i mean, gawd stroof, 'owz ya father gunna account fer that lot then, eh, bleedin' arf the tops if was i to ask our indoors like.......large one, sister, yeah, get that slice of sunshine up ya cappers......

no wo' i mean?


----------



## CanOz (17 May 2012)

Joules MM1 said:


> azza a matta o' fact, as it goes, ya know, keep ya norf n souf shut, ya mince pies open when the trubble n strife is up the apple n pears, like, innit
> 
> i mean, gawd stroof, 'owz ya father gunna account fer that lot then, eh, bleedin' arf the tops if was i to ask our indoors like.......large one, sister, yeah, get that slice of sunshine up ya cappers......
> 
> no wo' i mean?





Sheeeesh.

You do that pretty well Joules, you lived there?

CanOz


----------



## Eager (17 May 2012)

Poor language should not be confused with rhyming slang or vernacular or accent. I read _Strine_ a long time ago. Is anyone familiar with it? It was written by Afferbeck Lauder (Alphabetical Order)...

Gunga Din! The door slokt and I Gunga Din!!! I car nope nit!!!!! 

I'm actually a little bit proud that I know what that means!


----------



## hja (17 May 2012)

Joe Blow said:


> Okay, I have to get this off my chest.
> 
> I can't stand it when people pronounce "vulnerable" as "vunnerable".




This is a dialectal difference: vonn'rable (or voln'rable) vs vunn'rable, much like "cuhlture" vs "colture".


----------



## Joules MM1 (17 May 2012)

CanOz said:


> Sheeeesh.
> 
> You do that pretty well Joules, you lived there?
> 
> CanOz




do as it goes.....
funny you should ask, coz, well, ya know, ears tha fing, get this right, i was bawn wif a silver broom handle in me mouf, woon i, didnt arf near choke  to def it did, gawd stroof a complete load a toss-pot bollox ........

but now? yeah, now, i'm all like this, inn i, i mean, i'm all like "like the lining?, eh, like the jacket, ya do dont cha, like the lining, ya do, nice cut, eh"

can't say fairer than that, alright?

wotcha


----------



## hja (17 May 2012)

Julia said:


> And starting every sentence with "yeah, no".  Utterly without meaning.
> 
> Teenagers who feel obliged to insert the word "like" into every few words of their conversation.
> 
> "I done that".




I'm gonna (or going to) defend this one, too. 

The linking consonant in "I'd done that" produces "I'd'one that", though in most contexts it's not really the case!


----------



## Joules MM1 (17 May 2012)

go'a avva larf


----------



## wayneL (18 May 2012)

BradK said:


> I lived in England for a while...
> 
> 
> 2. Greeting with 'you alright?'




Hah, never really got used to that one.

Asked with an intonation that makes you want to rush to the mirror to see if you have an eye hanging out or 'summat' (<-- another on that used to irritate me over there).


----------



## rumpole (18 May 2012)

I'm sick of people saying "cool". Or is that passe now ?


----------



## MrBurns (18 May 2012)

rumpole said:


> I'm sick of people saying "cool". Or is that passe now ?




Yes it went out now it's back, I only think it's acceptable in the film Cool Hand Luke.


----------



## Glen48 (18 May 2012)

You know what i am saying or you don't know nufing... you know...ayy


----------



## Aussiejeff (18 May 2012)

rumpole said:


> I'm sick of people saying "cool". Or is that passe now ?




Absolutely cool dude..

:


----------



## burglar (18 May 2012)

MrBurns said:


> ... the film Cool Hand Luke.




"What we have hear is a failure to communicate"


----------



## Miss Hale (18 May 2012)

wayneL said:


> Hah, never really got used to that one.
> 
> Asked with an intonation that makes you want to rush to the mirror to see if you have an eye hanging out or 'summat' (<-- another on that used to irritate me over there).




When I first went to England in the '80s everyone used to say 'cheers' all the time.  As the word was only used here when drinking :alcohol: I was completely baffled at frst as to why people were saying 'cheers' to each other and there was no alcohol around  .  I gradually realised people used it as an equivalent to 'thanks'.  It's more common here now with that usage and people also use it a lot when signing off emails too.


----------



## MrBurns (18 May 2012)

"a report says" there's always a report saying something, where do they come from ?

"experts agree" ahhh the elusive experts, anonymous but respected by millions.


----------



## Julia (18 May 2012)

MrBurns said:


> "a report says" there's always a report saying something, where do they come from ?
> 
> "experts agree" ahhh the elusive experts, anonymous but respected by millions.




True.  Plus "studies reveal......."


----------



## MrBurns (18 May 2012)

Julia said:


> True.  Plus "studies reveal......."




Yes of course "studies reveal" a classic.


----------



## johenmo (19 May 2012)

Accept that languages evolves.  However, I do hate words being mispronounced.  Like "preformance" (spoken by so many business people), the use of "sh" instead of "s" e.g. "Aushtralia", as stated earlier "vunerable" - which must be a vulnerable venerable... there are many more - Antartic, aks, "chomp" at the bit, fedral, excetera, jewlery (somethign to do with the jewish faith?).  I'd better stop....

Spelling is going out the window (take that for a language annoyance!) .  But Seriously... spelling mistakes on TV (ads and news), advertising signs.  Having poor spelling can only reinforce mispronunciation (not mispronounciation).  So why isn't spelling given more emphasis in primary school?

Aaarrgghhhh!


----------



## rumpole (19 May 2012)

johenmo said:


> So why isn't spelling given more emphasis in primary school?
> 
> Aaarrgghhhh!




Maybe because the teachers can't spell


----------



## Logique (19 May 2012)

I don't like nucular (as a former US President was wont to say), buddy, chief...
The football commentators are saying 'all over it'.
I remember in undergrad days a tv advert came on, 'university tests have shown', the room was convulsed with laughter.


----------



## MrBurns (19 May 2012)

rumpole said:


> Maybe because the teachers can't spell




Correct.


----------



## burglar (19 May 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Correct.




In the 70's a wave of teachers came out of teachers college saying that it doesn't matter how it's spelt as long as it is understandable.

But that's the point isn't it.

A bit like saying size doesn't matter!


----------



## MrBurns (23 May 2012)

so fun

instead of 

so much fun

ending sentences with ...so yeah


----------



## Julia (23 May 2012)

MrBurns said:


> so fun
> 
> instead of
> 
> ...



 Yep, so agree.

He died "after a long battle with cancer".  Whenever someone dies from cancer, this cliche is trotted out.  Why not just say that he died from cancer if any illness needs to be offered?

"In this day and age".  Another tired cliche which people utter without even thinking about it.

The use of "less" when it should be "fewer", and vice versa.
ABC reporters do this all the time.  Once they were supposed to be the representatives of correct English.
No chance of that these days.


----------



## johenmo (24 May 2012)

Julia said:


> Another tired cliche which people utter without even thinking about it..




Julia, at the end of the day I think you're correct.


----------



## wayneL (24 May 2012)

Salvador DalÃ­: "The first man to compare the cheeks of a young woman to a rose was obviously a poet; the first to repeat it was possibly an idiot."


----------



## Tink (24 May 2012)

Good thread.
LOL Joules, thanks for the laugh.

ears tha fing -- no wo' i mean -- how annoying.


----------



## MrBurns (24 May 2012)

Just watching members of the the public being interviewed on something or other on TV last night I think it's got to the stage where an the spot fine should be issued for the use of the word "absolutely" as a response to a question. $200.


----------



## MrBurns (24 May 2012)

Girl being interviewed on TV about the drowning of a guy yesterday said 
"it was the most horriblist thing"


----------



## Glen48 (24 May 2012)

Another is when some one witness a bad accident or shooting and say I have never seen any thing like it before, as if i t is quite common but they never had the chance to be see it.


----------



## MrBurns (24 May 2012)

Glen48 said:


> Another is when some one witness a bad accident or shooting and say I have never seen any thing like it before, as if i t is quite common but they never had the chance to be see it.




It's usually I've never seen *anythink* like it.


----------



## Glen48 (24 May 2012)

Thanks Mr.B that's sumfing I fergot.


----------



## johenmo (24 May 2012)

MrBurns said:


> It's usually I've never seen *anythink* like it.




Which gets changed to anyfink.  I have a rellie who says that,  The child also says that.  The grandchild is 10 and wrote "anyfink" in a card.  That, according to my linguist child, is an example of language evolving.  I think it's language dissolving.


----------



## Ruby (24 May 2012)

Being on 'tenderhooks' (instead of 'tenterhooks') setting a 'precedence' (instead of 'precedent')

'youse' (there is no such word!!), also 'snuck' (should be 'sneaked', 'snuck' being American of course).   These two were always considered "common" when I was young, but I have heard both on newes bulletins, even on the ABC.   It makes me cringe.


----------



## Miss Hale (24 May 2012)

Being a sports fan I listen to a radio station that spends a lot of time interviewing footballers and the mixed metaphors flow thick and fast  .  Heard a classic the other day, a footballer was talking about the wealth of knowledge that a new assistant coach had brought to the club and said that since since he had arrived they had really "picked his brains out"


----------



## Glen48 (24 May 2012)

Same as paying the access on their insurance.


----------



## Junior (25 May 2012)

Analysing the way AFL players speak is interesting.  A few years ago...can't remember the name of the player.  St Kilda recruit was being interviewed.  

Interviewer said 'I've noticed you're the only bloke with red hair down at the club, have the boys let you know about it?'.  

He responded 'Yeah nah, Goddard called me last night and *awared *me of it'.


----------



## MrBurns (25 May 2012)

Junior said:


> He responded 'Yeah nah, Goddard called me last night and *awared *me of it'.




While being totally incorrect thats quite a clever abbreviation.
That could almost be seen as a new word rather than a corruption of the language...maybe.


----------



## MrBurns (25 May 2012)

You should read this it's interesting about "awared"


http://www.englishforums.com/English/AreAwaredOrAreAware/gbhvm/post.htm


----------



## Logique (25 May 2012)

I don't mind 'awared' evolving as a verb, but I think 'advised' is more elegant. Or simply 'told'.

With football commentators '..the way he goes about it..' and '..the way he goes about his business..' is becoming repetetive, hopefully the use by date is imminent.


----------



## artist (25 May 2012)

Logique said:


> *hopefully *the use by date is imminent.




This one is interesting to me because I learned that "hopefully", being an adverb (he asserts hopefully), is not to be used when one intends to convey "I hope that" (a verb) or perhaps "I am hopefull that" (an adjective used properly). But checking for modern usage / evolution I came upon this article and discussion (http://grammar.quickanddirtytips.com/associated-press-sanctions-hopefully.aspx) which claims that "The Associated Press has announced that their writers can now start a sentence with the word “hopefully” to mean “I am hopeful that something will happen,” or “I am hopeful that the next part of the sentence is true.” As in “Hopefully, you understand what a big deal this change is.”


----------



## burglar (25 May 2012)

MrBurns said:


> You should read this it's interesting about "awared"
> 
> 
> http://www.englishforums.com/English/AreAwaredOrAreAware/gbhvm/post.htm





"Anonymous:
I like it. It sounds positive. 
Let's enrich our vocabularies."

We need new words to describe new things or new ideas!
We have enough words in the dictionary to describe the old!!


----------



## Logique (25 May 2012)

artist said:


> This one is interesting to me because I learned that "hopefully", being an adverb (he asserts hopefully), is not to be used when one intends to convey "I hope that" (a verb) or perhaps "I am hopefull that" (an adjective used properly). But checking for modern usage / evolution I came upon this article and discussion (http://grammar.quickanddirtytips.com/associated-press-sanctions-hopefully.aspx)...”



An interesting article that, I had no idea that the use of _hopefully_ as a sentence adverb only dates back to the 1960s, and only recently becoming grammatically acceptable.


----------



## Calliope (25 May 2012)

Julia said:


> The use of "less" when it should be "fewer", and vice versa.




Another annoying checkout sign is;

"Sorry This Checkout Closed"

If they are so sorry, why don't they bloody open it.


----------



## MrBurns (25 May 2012)

When retailers first started using the term "in store" it annoyed me for some reason and still does a bit.


----------



## rumpole (25 May 2012)

American spelling annoys me , eg TONITE , COLOR


----------



## Junior (25 May 2012)

Calliope said:


> Another annoying checkout sign is;
> 
> "Sorry This Checkout Closed"
> 
> If they are so sorry, why don't they bloody open it.




Haha, even worse, check out the photo I took in Tokyo.


----------



## johenmo (25 May 2012)

Dislike business phrases..

Today saw 3 postings of new appointments at work, and in each case the writer had put "... reporting to myself."  NO NO NO!  "Bill will report to me" or "Bill will be reporting to me", though the first is surely better.  Myself is a reflexive pronoun and shouldn't be used like this...

This is becoming more & more common where I work (global org) & most of the offenders are very well paid.  Money doesn't buy happiness, nor good grammar or spelling schools.


----------



## hja (25 May 2012)

johenmo said:


> Dislike business phrases..
> 
> Today saw 3 postings of new appointments at work, and in each case the writer had put "... reporting to myself."  NO NO NO!



I will be reporting to myself!



> "Bill will report to me" or "Bill will be reporting to me", though the first is surely better.  Myself is a reflexive pronoun and shouldn't be used like this...
> 
> This is becoming more & more common where I work (global org) & most of the offenders are very well paid.  Money doesn't buy happiness, nor good grammar or spelling schools.


----------



## Julia (25 May 2012)

johenmo said:


> Dislike business phrases..
> 
> Today saw 3 postings of new appointments at work, and in each case the writer had put "... reporting to myself."  NO NO NO!  "Bill will report to me" or "Bill will be reporting to me", though the first is surely better.  Myself is a reflexive pronoun and shouldn't be used like this...
> 
> This is becoming more & more common where I work (global org) & most of the offenders are very well paid.  Money doesn't buy happiness, nor good grammar or spelling schools.



Agree, johenmo.   I suppose, though, it's marginally better than
"Me and John went to the movies".


----------



## gouryella (26 May 2012)

I HATE when people use an apostrophe with a plural. For example... "We had hot dog's for lunch."

An obvious one, but people that can't correctly use their, there and they're as well as your and you're.

I also think I could write a book of footy clichÃ©s that players and coaches use in pre/post match interviews.


----------



## Julia (26 May 2012)

gouryella said:


> I HATE when people use an apostrophe with a plural. For example... "We had hot dog's for lunch."
> 
> An obvious one, but people that can't correctly use their, there and they're as well as your and you're.



I agree.  Despite both the above having been remarked on many times in other threads, they both persist with irritating tenacity.
Do the people who get it wrong all the time just decline to read threads such as this?


----------



## Ruby (26 May 2012)

gouryella said:


> I HATE when people use an apostrophe with a plural. For example... "We had hot dog's for lunch."




Probably the one that makes me grind my teeth more than any other!!  It's even worse when they say something like "I will send you some *photo's *of my *holidays*."  They aren't even consistent.



gouryella said:


> An obvious one, but people that can't correctly use their, there and they're as well as your and you're.




With you here too!!!


----------



## Eager (26 May 2012)

Calliope said:


> Another annoying checkout sign is;
> 
> "Sorry This Checkout Closed"
> 
> If they are so sorry, why don't they bloody open it.



Yes, especially on weekends. Businesses apologising for poor service particularly then is beyond me. They are too stingy to pay the appropriate penalty rates, so they actually expect customers to shop during the week 9-5.

A good tactic is to ask the attendant at the self-serve checkouts, if he/she asks you to come through, to open a register instead. It has worked for me.

_Bloody customers. Can't they understand that we're trying to run a business?_


----------



## Julia (26 May 2012)

"Grexit".
How awful.  Tyler, what were you thinking when you started that thread?
Is it so immensely difficult to type "Greek Exit"?
Why do these ghastly contractions happen?


----------



## MrBurns (26 May 2012)

Julia said:


> "Grexit".
> How awful.  Tyler, what were you thinking when you started that thread?
> Is it so immensely difficult to type "Greek Exit"?
> Why do these ghastly contractions happen?




Alcohol


----------



## burglar (27 May 2012)

Julia said:


> "Grexit". ...




"Grexit - is this even a word? It is now - and one that may have a huge impact on 
Greece and the Eurozone."

This passes for journalism ... apparently!?


----------



## hja (27 May 2012)

Could you be more pacific?

I brought 100 shares in XYZ.

I bought it down from the cupboard.

Oh, and that Estuary-speak from England annoys me i.e. where 'v' and 'f' replace the 'th' sounds in 'the' and 'thing' respectively, innit?


----------



## MrBurns (27 May 2012)

Found this on the funny YouTube videos thread - I'm pretty sure the language breakdown started here - Bogan city


----------



## hja (27 May 2012)

^^ you mean breakdance?


----------



## MrBurns (29 May 2012)

Heard on the radio this morning - 

"My wife does all her internet banking on the internet"


----------



## Glen48 (29 May 2012)

Mr.B congrats on the new greenie capitalistic logo, good thing she does the banking he doesn't sound bright enough to do it.
 Still he can work an ATM machine I guess.


----------



## MrBurns (29 May 2012)

Glen48 said:


> Mr.B congrats on the new greenie capitalistic logo, good thing she does the banking he doesn't sound bright enough to do it.
> Still he can work an ATM machine I guess.




Thanks Glen48 I might change it again, people might think I have a mining company


----------



## burglar (29 May 2012)

Glen48 said:


> ...  an ATM machine ...




Automatic Teller Machine machine Mmmmm!

I never now when you are sirius!


----------



## Julia (29 May 2012)

burglar said:


> Automatic Teller Machine machine Mmmmm!



 Yep, just like "PIN Number" which is just about universal, despite the word 'number' being redundant.
Why are people uncomfortable just saying 'my PIN'?


----------



## johenmo (29 May 2012)

Julia said:


> Yep, just like "PIN Number" which is just about universal, despite the word 'number' being redundant.
> Why are people uncomfortable just saying 'my PIN'?




Because the Kiwis who live over here would be very confused.


----------



## burglar (3 June 2012)

Orient or Orientate?


----------



## Julia (3 June 2012)

burglar said:


> Orient or Orientate?



Whichever you prefer.  
'Orient' tends to be more used in America.


----------



## MrBurns (17 October 2012)

I think I just created a new shortcut - 

khow

for know how, was a typo but I still read it the right way.


----------



## wayneL (17 October 2012)

I can cope with most of the quirks of the NZ accent, but the one thing that givs me the irrits here.... the pronunciation the plural 'women' as if it was the singular 'woman'.

It pervades every level of society and it grates every time  I hear it... which is nearly every day.


----------



## Miss Hale (17 October 2012)

wayneL said:


> I can cope with most of the quirks of the NZ accent, but the one thing that givs me the irrits here.... the pronunciation the plural 'women' as if it was the singular 'woman'.
> 
> It pervades every level of society and it grates every time  I hear it... which is nearly every day.




Ha!  I have a Kiwi friend that says that and I thought it was just her


----------



## Julia (17 October 2012)

Thou shalt not mock the NZ accent without some rejoinder.
A peculiarity of Australian speech is to utter single syllable words as though they have two syllables.
e.g. "hour", pronounced as "our".  One syllable.
But so many, especially ABC presenters and newsreaders, say "ower" making two quite distinct syllables.
It drives me nuts.

And there is still the pervasive "you know" added meaninglessly all over conversation.

Worst of all is the response to a clear and direct question:
"yeah, no, ........."  
Grrr


----------



## wayneL (18 October 2012)

Ah yes, the Australian dipthong.

The one the gets me is the dipthong that replaces the long e sound.

Kilogram for instance. Instead of k-i-logram or k-ee-logram...
becomes k-uueeee-logram.


----------



## Julia (18 October 2012)

What is it with this silly trend to include superlatives and hyperbole in everyday speech?
I have just now read a few posts which include the adjectives
 'amazing'    'brilliant'   'fantastic' none of which are genuinely appropriate to the context.

Such silly over use just renders perfectly good descriptors inadequate when describing something that is truly amazing, brilliant or fantastic.


----------



## Miss Hale (18 October 2012)

Julia said:


> Thou shalt not mock the NZ accent without some rejoinder.
> A peculiarity of Australian speech is to utter single syllable words as though they have two syllables.
> e.g. "hour", pronounced as "our".  One syllable.
> But so many, especially ABC presenters and newsreaders, say "ower" making two quite distinct syllables.
> It drives me nuts.




I suppose we do say it like that  but I thought that was how it was supposed to be pronounced  Unless of course you are a South Australian then you say 'ar' in stead of 'our' a la Alexander Downer, Christopher Pyne and Penny Wong.  

It's funny how sometimes you don't realise how strange your accent sounds to other until it is pointed out to you somehow.  Many years ago I was in Italy and being shown the sites by a friend of the family whose English was pretty basic.  This friend was keen to learn new words and so asked me what we called the thing down the middle of the road.  "Oh", I said, "you mean the white line", "Ah", he said "It's called a wyatt lion"  Eek!!!   Is that how I sounded 



> And there is still the pervasive "you know" added meaninglessly all over conversation.
> 
> Worst of all is the response to a clear and direct question:
> "yeah, no, ........."
> Grrr




Yes, I agree this is annoying and rampant amongst footballers!


----------



## Ruby (20 October 2012)

One which I had forgotten about until it offended my ears this morning.  Someone asked me if I have had my dog "spaded" yet.  cringe!!


----------



## Calliope (20 October 2012)

Julia said:


> What is it with this silly trend to include superlatives and hyperbole in everyday speech?
> I have just now read a few posts which include the adjectives
> 'amazing'    'brilliant'   'fantastic' none of which are genuinely appropriate to the context.
> 
> Such silly over use just renders perfectly good descriptors inadequate when describing something that is truly amazing, brilliant or fantastic.




I was surprised to read the other day that the ABC still retains "ABC’s Standing Committee on Spoken English" (SCOSE), and it has been operating for 50 years. Why then do ABC announcers still mispronounce words so badly. As Julia said "hour" is one of them, but my pet hate is that, almost without exception, they pronounce "tion" in the final syllable of a word as "shern", e.g. they pronounce "election" as "elecshern". This practice is almost universal now.

Can it be that SCOSE endorses this?


----------



## DocK (20 October 2012)

Julia said:


> Thou shalt not mock the NZ accent without some rejoinder.
> A peculiarity of Australian speech is to utter single syllable words as though they have two syllables.
> e.g. "hour", pronounced as "our".  One syllable.
> But so many, especially ABC presenters and newsreaders, say "ower" making two quite distinct syllables.
> ...




I always thought that was common in NZ - I must admit mainly due to the character Kevin on _Go Girls_ whose most frequent utterance was "yeah, nah"


----------



## Julia (20 October 2012)

DocK said:


> I always thought that was common in NZ - I must admit mainly due to the character Kevin on _Go Girls_ whose most frequent utterance was "yeah, nah"



I never heard it until I came to live in Australia, and then only to a pronounced degree in the last few years.


----------



## Doris (21 October 2012)

Julia said:


> Yep, just like "PIN Number" which is just about universal, despite the word 'number' being redundant.
> Why are people uncomfortable just saying 'my PIN'?




I read the ANZ is working on technology for thumb/finger prints to make a PIN redundant with their cards.
I always find it interesting that my retina and thumb print are checked as I enter Canada from the US. 

I had two months in Canada and the US last year and never once was asked to enter my PIN nor sign my name so they could check with the card -- hotels, airlines, restaurants, department stores... 
They check that the last four digits on their registers match those on the card. 

And I was told in New York that credit card fraud was not a problem over there! 
In Calgary, my girlfriend's husband filled the Suburban and paid $90+ on MY Amex.  They didn't even look at the name on the card nor notice he was a different sex!

= language becoming redundant!


----------



## Julia (21 October 2012)

Calliope said:


> my pet hate is that, almost without exception, they pronounce "tion" in the final syllable of a word as "shern", e.g. they pronounce "election" as "elecshern". This practice is almost universal now.



Just as bad is "amacha" for "amateur".


----------



## wayneL (21 October 2012)

Racism pronounced as 'rashism'.

Never heard it outside NZ, but common here.


----------



## Izabarack (22 October 2012)

"in terms of".   What does that mean?   I have never heard a conversation where the phrase could be left out.

Iza


----------



## Doris (22 October 2012)

I noticed on _Homeland_ last night when the daughter said to the boy: "The hell are you doing?"
We say 'What the hell are you doing'? I wonder if the US version will take on.

Lee Child uses this in all his novels. I wonder if Tom Cruise will change it when the movie _Jack Reacher_ comes out in December.  I'm still smarting over his buying out the book and putting himself out there as 6ft 5ins and 250 lbs!

A phone caller today made "If I were" prick my ears.
-- if the context is not definite then it should be the plural yet most Aussies say 'If I was'.  Grrr.
Petty eh.  But as an ex English teacher I can't help being an old fire horse. err.. middle aged fire horse.


----------



## Izabarack (24 October 2012)

"Actually" - as in "the actual family" or "the fire fighter was actually injured".   Just listened to a news story and the reported used actual or actually, 18 times in a very short report.    Completely useless verbage that annoys the heck out of me.

Iza


----------



## Calliope (24 October 2012)

Craig Thomson said this morning after his house was raided by the police.

"I've done nuthink wrong."

I would put him behind bars for this alone.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-10-24/police-raid-thomsons-home/4330796


----------



## Doris (25 October 2012)

One of my biggest gripes: (I always reword it as I listen)

I'm forever reminding my 9 & 11 year old grandchildren to 'put the other person first'.

e.g. not 'Me and him' but 'He and I' (are going ...
-- not 'Me and my teacher' but 'My teacher and I' (met today ...

And of course 'me' and 'him' are objective case. 
'I' is subjective case -- so those words shouldn't be there anyway.
i.e. you wouldn't say 'I and him are going out'...


----------



## Julia (25 October 2012)

An ABC newsreader this morning informed us that bush fire conditions were expected to "deteriate".


----------



## sails (25 October 2012)

Instructions came home from prep class about "site words"...


----------



## albaby (26 October 2012)

Prefacing a sentence with So....First noticed this on US tv,but Linda Mottrell on 702ABC seems to have picked it up.Al


----------



## Julia (26 October 2012)

albaby said:


> Prefacing a sentence with So....First noticed this on US tv,but Linda Mottrell on 702ABC seems to have picked it up.Al



Similar is beginning every reply to a question with "Look!......"


----------



## waimate01 (26 October 2012)

"Try and....". Nope, you might "try to..." however.


----------



## Country Lad (26 October 2012)

One of mine is incorrectly using the word “only”.  Increasingly, it is plonked into entirely the wrong place in a sentence.

Forgive me using a couple of examples from this thread, but I thought it was appropriate.



> As the word was only used here when drinking :alcohol: ………...




I am sure it was used a lot more places than here.  Probably, it was used here only when drinking alcohol.



> Yes it went out now it's back, I only think it's acceptable in the film Cool Hand .




Go on, you must do more than only think – eat, sleep, breathe…..  Maybe you think it’s acceptable only in the film Cool Hand.

It has become a bit of a competition in our household when listening to the radio or watching TV to see who spots the “only” in the wrong place.  Very rarely is it used correctly these days.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## wayneL (26 October 2012)

Country Lad said:


> One of mine is incorrectly using the word “only”.  Increasingly, it is plonked into entirely the wrong place in a sentence.
> 
> Forgive me using a couple of examples from this thread, but I thought it was appropriate.
> 
> ...




True.

I think I'm guilty of that... one to watch.


----------



## Julia (26 October 2012)

Country Lad said:


> One of mine is incorrectly using the word “only”.  Increasingly, it is plonked into entirely the wrong place in a sentence.
> 
> Forgive me using a couple of examples from this thread, but I thought it was appropriate.
> 
> ...



Great point, and one I'd probably not have picked up.


----------



## bellenuit (27 October 2012)

This is not an annoyance, but a usage that I find strange. It is use of the word "already". I have always used it in the context of something that has ("already") taken place. For example: "Ask John for the book"; reply "he has already given it to me". But Americans also use it in a different context that always seems strange to me when I hear it (often on Seinfeld). "Give it to me already". It seems to imply "right now" or "immediately", a future event though just marginally in the future, whereas I only use it in the context of a past event.

Am I alone in this, or do others feel the American usage strange.


----------



## bellenuit (27 October 2012)

bellenuit said:


> This is not an annoyance, but a usage that I find strange. It is use of the word "already". I have always used it in the context of something that has ("already") taken place. For example: "Ask John for the book"; reply "he has already given it to me". But Americans also use it in a different context that always seems strange to me when I hear it (often on Seinfeld). "Give it to me already". It seems to imply "right now" or "immediately", a future event though just marginally in the future, whereas I only use it in the context of a past event.
> 
> Am I alone in this, or do others feel the American usage strange.




The joys of OSX. After making the above post, I used the OSX facility to right click on a word to look up its meaning. This is what it gave me for "already" (my bolds).

1. before or by now or the time in question.
2. N. Amer. *used after a word or phrase to express impatience*.


----------



## burglar (27 October 2012)

bellenuit said:


> This is not an annoyance, but a usage that I find strange. It is use of the word "already". I have always used it in the context of something that has ("already") taken place. For example: "Ask John for the book"; reply "he has already given it to me". But Americans also use it in a different context that always seems strange to me when I hear it (often on Seinfeld). "Give it to me already". It seems to imply "right now" or "immediately", a future event though just marginally in the future, whereas I only use it in the context of a past event.
> 
> Am I alone in this, or do others feel the American usage strange.




Reminds me of my childhood
snagglepuss quotes "alright, already"!


----------



## pixel (27 October 2012)

bellenuit said:


> The joys of OSX. After making the above post, I used the OSX facility to right click on a word to look up its meaning. This is what it gave me for "already" (my bolds).
> 
> 1. before or by now or the time in question.
> 2. N. Amer. *used after a word or phrase to express impatience*.




... and if you ever come to South Australia and get a chance to talk with descendants of German pioneers, you may hear "already" as reinforcement of "yet".
As in "Are we there already yet?"


----------



## DocK (27 October 2012)

bellenuit said:


> This is not an annoyance, but a usage that I find strange. It is use of the word "already". I have always used it in the context of something that has ("already") taken place. For example: "Ask John for the book"; reply "he has already given it to me". But Americans also use it in a different context that always seems strange to me when I hear it (often on Seinfeld). "Give it to me already". It seems to imply "right now" or "immediately", a future event though just marginally in the future, whereas I only use it in the context of a past event.
> 
> *Am I alone in this, or do others feel the American usage strange*.




Hell to the no!   I had to hear this one a couple of times on American tv to realise that it was being used intentionally to apparently emphasise a negative response.  I also find the way they tell the time - as in "it's a quarter _of_ seven, instead of "it's a quarter _to_ seven odd.  Similarly, they way they'll say "it's three hundred thirty miles to xxx" whereas I would say "it's three hundred _and_ thirty miles to xxx".


----------



## MrBurns (13 June 2013)

Where the hell did "my bad" come from ?


----------



## Julia (13 June 2013)

Wherever it was, I wish it would go right back there.


----------



## Tightwad (12 July 2013)

I'm getting annoyed with people who say twittahhh for twitter, war-tahh for water... bear-yah for beer etc.

Girls who say now as neeeow.  and somehow manage to work in a subtle oi sound into home, so its almost hoime.

People who mix up el and al sounds.. mostly in Victoria you can hear Melbourne as Malbourne and album as elbum.  On the football a few years ago, one commentator would refer to Malcolm as Melcolm and then say Malbourne.


----------



## pixel (12 July 2013)

Tightwad said:


> I'm getting annoyed with people who say twittahhh for twitter, war-tahh for water... bear-yah for beer etc.
> 
> Girls who say now as neeeow.  and somehow manage to work in a subtle oi sound into home, so its almost hoime.
> 
> People who mix up el and al sounds.. mostly in Victoria you can hear Melbourne as Malbourne and album as elbum.  On the football a few years ago, one commentator would refer to Malcolm as Melcolm and then say Malbourne.




That's something I find quite telling, actually, telling something about the person using the "-ahh" and "oi" sounds, that is. Kiwis and their vowel shifts aside, I reckon those "ahh"s are a Bogan's attempt at appearing posh. Always reminds me of Hyacinth Boo-kaye, whose husband's name was Bucket and whose sister has a Mercedes and room for a pony. Instead of annoying, I find the attitude rather quaintly amusing: a result of the British two-class caste system.
Anyway, IMHO it takes a twit to tweet on twitter, so I don't care how they pronounce it.


----------



## MrBurns (12 July 2013)

"Yeah" at the end of every sentence.

and OMG .............just STOP IT


----------



## Julia (12 July 2013)

MrBurns said:


> "Yeah" at the end of every sentence.
> 
> and OMG .............just STOP IT



Even worse, at the start of every sentence:   'yeah, no'.  What on earth is that supposed to mean?
Just awful.

I can think of one excellent reason to hope the Labor government will not be re-elected, and that is Anthony Albanese's pronunciation of "Orstraya"!   His voice sounds as though it would be more at home on a Disney cartoon.

And if I hear one more ABC journalist saying "owah" for "hour" I'll go nuts!


----------



## Tightwad (12 July 2013)

hah i was just about to post about owahhs instead of hours.  i forgot to put it in the other night.

yeah, but nah at the end of the day, all things being equal she'll be roit.


----------



## Julia (13 July 2013)

The both of us.

I should of went.


----------



## pixel (13 July 2013)

Julia said:


> The both of us.
> 
> I should of went.




I should of known the both of us isn't welcome here. Let's get wenting


----------



## Calliope (13 July 2013)

When I went to school (admittedly that was a long time ago) my English teacher said you could always tell if someone was gutter-bred by the way they pronounced the word "film". 

It is strange that now, people who are obviously not gutter-bred,  are saying "nothink" and "somethink". The next step down is "nuffink".

Urban Dictionary.


> Nuffink
> 
> Another word for 'nothing'.
> Used by girls who wear PVC clothing,
> ...


----------



## MrBurns (13 July 2013)

Bill Shorten doesn't pronounce "th" in some of his words........not all but some.........such as "wiv" instead of with, could be just a speech imperilment but if it is it should all the time.


----------



## Miss Hale (13 July 2013)

I really hate the way some people pronounce Australia as Aushtralia with a 'sh' sound where it should just be an 's' sound.  One of the worst culprits is Michael Clarke, unfortunately being the captain of the 'Aushtralian' cricket team he says it quite frequently


----------



## MrBurns (13 July 2013)

MrBurns said:


> Bill Shorten doesn't pronounce "th" in some of his words........not all but some.........such as "wiv" instead of with, could be just a speech *IMPEDIMENT *but if it is it should all the time.




(spell check)


----------



## Julia (13 July 2013)

Calliope said:


> When I went to school (admittedly that was a long time ago) my English teacher said you could always tell if someone was gutter-bred by the way they pronounced the word "film".



When I first came to regional Qld I wondered what people were talking about when they referred to a 'fillim'.

One that we hear every day is 'mannafactoring'  instead of 'manufacturing'.


----------



## burglar (13 July 2013)

Julia said:


> ...  'mannafactoring'  instead of 'manufacturing'.




Never fear, you will it hear less and less.


----------



## Calliope (13 July 2013)

Nearly all newsreaders say "elecshern".  In fact it is almost universal for younger Australians to bung in an "r" sound in the suffix "-tion".


----------



## Tightwad (16 July 2013)

kilo pronounced as keelo.. just say kilogram

an ad on tv where they keep saying 'these ones' you don't need to say the ones.

eddie mcguire.


----------



## wayneL (17 July 2013)

Tightwad said:


> kilo pronounced as keelo.




Actually, it the dipthong... kuh-eelo that makes the hair on my neck stand up.





Tightwad said:


> just say kilogram




It doesn't annoy me, buy I always found it curious that we say *KIL*ogram d kil*OM*eter.

I notice in Europe they say *KIL*ometer.


----------



## Julia (29 July 2013)

The confusion about 'your' and 'you're'  continues.

Is it so hard to remember that 'your' refers to what belongs to you, and 'you're' is a contraction of 'you are'???

There's another strange misuse, common to both journalists and politicians, ie saying 'understated' when they mean 'overstated'.

eg  If they're talking about a really significant problem, they often say "our concern about this cannot be understated."  No.  If you are really worried about it, then your concerns cannot be overstated, i.e. there are no words which can emphasise too much the gravity of the problem.
Seems that people just don't stop to think about what they're saying at times.


----------



## burglar (29 July 2013)

wayneL said:


> ... I always found it curious that we say *KIL*ogram d kil*OM*eter. ...





The alternative is down to Gough Whitlam according to wiki:

wiki/Kilometre

"160 Kays" was a "ton", in the old language.
Young people don't have a clue.


----------



## wayneL (29 July 2013)

Julia said:


> The confusion about 'your' and 'you're'  continues.
> 
> Is it so hard to remember that 'your' refers to what belongs to you, and 'you're' is a contraction of 'you are'???
> 
> ...




Freudian slip...........


----------



## Julia (29 July 2013)

wayneL said:


> Freudian slip...........



With respect to which of the issues I mentioned?  And how?


----------



## pixel (30 July 2013)

Julia said:


> With respect to which of the issues I mentioned?  And how?




Julia, I read Wayne's comment - and smirked in appreciation - as implying that politicians rarely make truly important statements. So it's quite appropriate, albeit a Freudian slip on their part, when they say a point they're considering important can't be enough *under*stated. 
At peril of repeating myself: I prefer as small a Government as possible. One that treats its citizens as mature adults, able to make their own decisions; not like children that have to be told what to do and how to do it every step of the way. With such freedom comes responsibility of Self for any and all consequences. And that principle can never be *over*stated.


----------



## dutchie (11 August 2013)

Maybe not the right thread but this certainly annoys me...

Strewth! Aussie workers told to cut the slang

Read more: http://www.news.com.au/national-new...ng/story-fncynjr2-1226694726246#ixzz2bbkp9h3u

I hate the way that Australia has to fit in with migrants when it should be the other way round!


----------



## Miss Hale (11 August 2013)

dutchie said:


> Maybe not the right thread but this certainly annoys me...
> 
> Strewth! Aussie workers told to cut the slang
> 
> ...




Oh for crying out load  That is just ridiculous!


----------



## wayneL (11 August 2013)

Julia said:


> With respect to which of the issues I mentioned?  And how?






pixel said:


> Julia, I read Wayne's comment - and smirked in appreciation - as implying that politicians rarely make truly important statements. So it's quite appropriate, albeit a Freudian slip on their part, when they say a point they're considering important can't be enough *under*stated.
> At peril of repeating myself: I prefer as small a Government as possible. One that treats its citizens as mature adults, able to make their own decisions; not like children that have to be told what to do and how to do it every step of the way. With such freedom comes responsibility of Self for any and all consequences. And that principle can never be *over*stated.




Yes, sorry Julia did not see your query. Pixel is bang on with what I meant.


----------



## johenmo (11 August 2013)

dutchie said:


> Maybe not the right thread but this certainly annoys me...
> 
> Strewth! Aussie workers told to cut the slang
> 
> ...




Our taxes paid for this.


----------



## Julia (11 August 2013)

johenmo said:


> Our taxes paid for this.



+1.  Here's one organisation to which, if Tony Abbott is elected, I hope he will chop the funding.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (21 August 2013)

CHAISE LOUNGE!     

Ebay has over 100 times more listings for 'chaise lounges' than it does 'chaise longues'.  Probably should have checked for some chase lounges too.

Here's another:  people who pronounce Laos as "Low" as in "allow".  I usually ask them if they've ever traveled to Roma.  Roma?  Where's that?  It's not far from Paree.


----------



## bellenuit (26 August 2013)

More of Stephen Fry on language......

http://www.wimp.com/evolvinglanguage/


----------



## burglar (26 August 2013)

bellenuit said:


> More of Stephen Fry on language ...




Should I agree or disagree with Stephen ??

Doctors' prescriptions were once written in Latin.
Because Latin is a dead language, it is less likely to be misconstrued.

English, on the other hand, is a living language.
Agree Stephen, it is evolving ... 
but I don't have to like it!



As an aside:
When a chess player says "that's 'Book'", he means
it is accepted theory, though no such 'Book' exists.


----------



## Julia (26 August 2013)

The over-use of adjectives like "amazing".
Why is there such a tendency, mostly amongst people under 30, to use superlatives in inappropriate contexts?
It means that when we really want to describe something as absolutely astonishing, there's no suitable word left.
I'm sure others can come up with similar examples.


----------



## Snagglepuss (26 August 2013)

Julia said:


> The over-use of adjectives like "amazing".
> Why is there such a tendency, mostly amongst people under 30, to use superlatives in inappropriate contexts?
> It means that when we really want to describe something as absolutely astonishing, there's no suitable word left.
> I'm sure others can come up with similar examples.




Awesome post, Julia!


----------



## burglar (26 August 2013)

Snagglepuss said:


> Awesome ...




"Snagglepuss is great....I love how he clarifies a word with another word...followed 
 by "evennnnnn" lol."

Snagglepuss even


----------



## pixel (26 August 2013)

Julia said:


> The over-use of adjectives like "amazing".
> Why is there such a tendency, mostly amongst people under 30, to use superlatives in inappropriate contexts?
> It means that when we really want to describe something as absolutely astonishing, there's no suitable word left.
> I'm sure others can come up with similar examples.




It is an amazing coincidence that you should mention "amazing", Julia.
I just got bored while waiting for European Markets to open and show me some direction. Instead of listening to the dreary QandA on ABC24, I switched to last night's X-Factor right into the passage where the compere asks the contestant how it felt belting out their song and hearing the judges' comments. You can guess the answer. "It felt amazing." And then, there is the next superlative: "It was *absolutely* amazing!"

But then again: Some of them can sing really well, so maybe we should make allowance for that and excuse their lack of literacy; for example, I can't sing anywhere near as well as Dami Im or Omar Dean, so their feeling "absolutely amazing" levels the score.


----------



## johenmo (27 August 2013)

If I hear "aksed", "preforming", "preformance" or "fings" at work much more, I swear I shall be in the news for murder.  I have noticed just the last couple of months how many people say these words incorrectly.  All I need is for someone to "be aksed to preform a couple of fings...".


----------



## CanOz (27 August 2013)

johenmo said:


> If I hear "aksed", "preforming", "preformance" or "fings" at work much more, I swear I shall be in the news for murder.  I have noticed just the last couple of months how many people say these words incorrectly.  All I need is for someone to "be aksed to preform a couple of fings...".




Younger generation?


----------



## johenmo (27 August 2013)

CanOz said:


> Younger generation?




Surprisingly no.  More are closer to our age (& older). eldest couple are mid-50s.


----------



## CanOz (27 August 2013)

johenmo said:


> Surprisingly no.  More are closer to our age (& older). eldest couple are mid-50s.




oh dear....


----------



## Tisme (6 October 2017)

I'm not too sure if "framework" and "proactive" got a guernsey, but "strategic" did


----------



## PZ99 (6 October 2017)

You're "fired"


----------

